
A guy scammed me, but I have his bank account number and routing number - _ao789
http://money.stackexchange.com/questions/72446/a-guy-scammed-me-but-i-have-his-bank-account-number-routing-number-can-i-use
======
CarolineW
In the film "House of Games" the con-artist says that all cons start by
trusting the mark, showing faith in them, and doing something for them.

I _really_ enjoyed the film, and I learned something from it. The story told
in this submission made me think of the film - no need to guess why.

